

PenTile OLED Screens - mcrittenden
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/05/09/pentile_oled_screens/

======
devindotcom
Yeah, I had this exact issue with the Galaxy series (not Galaxy II, which as
martythemaniak mentions, fixes it) and mentioned it in my review. Some people
simply don't see it, though, it really amazes me. I can't NOT see it.

------
martythemaniak
The Samsung Galaxy S2 uses a non-pentile OLED screen, so these screens are on
their way out. I have one of these on my Nexus One and the only time it's
noticeable is when you use very small red text (8sp IIRC).

------
seanalltogether
I'm pretty sure this is why google made a visual change to green shading in
their latest version of android.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
That's possible, but green has been the color of the Android logo, mascot,
etc. since very early on, so the switch to green in the UI makes logical sense
from a branding perspective.

Also, I think Samsung is the only Android phone maker still using AMOLED
displays (they control the supply), so that seems like a pretty big concession
to just 1 handset maker.

